#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  فرکانس اسیلوسکوپ مورد نیاز تعمیر کران

## چهارسو

سلام به اساتید.
چه نوع مارک و مدلی و با چه فرکانسی مناسب تعمیرات مانیتور و پاور هست و آیا نمونه هایی که ایرانی هست (نسبتا قدیمی )کار میکنه؟و واسه تست موقع خرید نمونه های دست دوم چطوری تست کنیم تا از سلامتش مطمعن بشیم؟ ممنون از راهنمایی دوستان

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## bardia.t

با درود///دوست گرامی اوسکوپ دیگه مثل قدیم زیاد توی کار تعمیرات کاربرد نداره البته نه اینکه اصلا کاربد نداشته باشه ولی مثل قدیم که سیستمها انالوگ بود بخصوص تعمیرات تلویزیونهای رنگی و.....ولی در کل شما یدونه 20 مگ کارتون را راه میاندازه ...من الان یدونه 20 مگ صایران دارم حدود 20 سال پیش خریدم واقعا عالی هست و جوابگو ..شما هم بگردید یدونه تمیز پیدا کنید جوای کارتون را میده و نیازی به خرید اوسکوپ های بالای 50 و 100 مگ خیلی گرون قیمت نیست

----------

*alirezap30*,*ghmb*,*vahid.azmi*,*امیر سجاد*,*جمشيدا*,*چهارسو*

----------


## alirezap30

سلام دوست عزیز
من هم یه دونه از این کارتی ها که usb هست دارم ولی اصلا سراغ اینجور مدلها نباش. بهتره که دیجیتال 20 مگ با سمبل ریت 1G بگیری اگه نشد انالوگ-دیجیتال که اندازه گیری ها رو نشون بده (فرکانس و ولتاژها رو اندازه میگیره) و انالوگ معمولی هم سر اخر. از این مدل کارتی ها به نسبت به قیمتشون کارایی نداره.

----------

*vahid.azmi*,*امیر سجاد*,*چهارسو*

----------


## چهارسو

سلام مهندس.یک دونه از همین صاایران دیدم.برای خرید وتستش چی هاش رو تست کنم که خاطر جمع بشم؟ یک مدل دیدیم البته تصویرشو زده(صا-۸۲۰۲)و فرکانس ۲۰ مگاهرتز هست

----------


## سای را

درود 
برای تست اسیلوسکپ زمان خرید . 
باید ازکالیبر باشه 
برای تست 100در100 یک اسیلوسکپ اونم دست دوم باید یک دستگاه سیگنال ژنراتور داشته باشی یا فروشنده داشته باشه که تست کنید 

البته ناگفته نماند اسیلوسکپ های دسته دوم اونایی که از سال تولیدشون خیلی گذشته پتانسیومترها کلیدها و خازنهای روی برد عمرخودشون کردن و هرکاریشون 
کنید دیگه دقیق مثل روز اول کارنمی کنند 
البته اسیلوسکپ های دیجیتالی برای کارهای پاور و مانیتور اینجورچیزابهترهستند و آنالوگ ها برای کارای مخابراتی کارایی بهتری دارند البته میشه از هردو مدل درهردو مورد استفاده کرد.
ولی درکل خرید و نخریدن بستگی بشما داره بشتر دست دوم های داخل بازار 40 مگاهرتز هستند. و بیست مگاهرتز
یکی از دوستان چندی پیش یک آنالوگش خرده بود می گفت زمانی که خرید بود همه چیز خوب بود بعد از یک هفته نوسان شدید داشت 
مجبور به تعویض 70 درصد خازنها و چندین پتانسیومترها شد

----------

*hojat88*,*vahid.azmi*,*چهارسو*

----------

